# Blackgun shootin' goofballs



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I go to the range and some guys pull up and bail out with camo and black tactical pants on. The guy next to me nudges me and says, "I bet they're shooting ARs" Sure enough, they were shooting ARs. Then he says "ARs and tactical wear go hand in hand. Wanna-be's". You know he was kinda right. For then next few years I noticed he WAS right, kinda. ARs have never been my thing. I've shot a lot, back when they were sloppy, inaccurate guns. I just had no interest in ever shooting one again. But guys love these things and like some of the guns that blow my skirt up, they wouldn't even give a second thought. I don't bad-mouth any guns. You buy what turns you on and I'm happy for you.

Well, this year Lisa's son bought a AR in .204 Ruger. He brought it over and showed it to me. He couldn't stop talking about this and that and on and on. Poor boy, with the $1500 he spent piecing this POS together, he could have bought an accurate gun! So we go to the range and he wants to show me how great it shoots. What the hell? This thing is freakin' accurate! Then he shows me how to bump-fire it. Pretty cool. Just like an M16.
During this year my prejudice against black rifles has softened.
So much so that I just bought a S&W M&P AR.223 yesterday. I slapped a cheapy Nikon on it and I'm now in the market for some tactical pants! It shoots cheap factory ammo like a Banchee! My son and I are going after whitetails up by Canada next week. I think I'm going to take it with me in case my trusty 300Wby takes a dive.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL!!! Welcome to the BRD club... I sold mine about 3 years back and it was the most accurate rifle I had. -sigh- Feels like I lost a piece of me with it. lol


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I took the plunge earlier this year and pieced together a coyote hunting ar 15... I was worried it wouldn't meet my accuracy standards since my only other rifles are very accurate and I have gotten used to sub .5" 5 shot groups at 100 yards. Well, the ar consistently shoots .5~.6" groups. I am now a fan. Glad I am not alone in moving to the dark side


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. I am glad you found a new toy Longbow, and I hope you have fun with it. I have one and I really struggle shooting it accurately. I find that I cant get on the rifle comfortably to take good shots, so I dont get a whole lot of amazing shots out of it outside the range.

Post up some pics when you get that thing all dressed up and put some tactical pants and a mesh shirt on for good measure! jk

Just a pattern to follow


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

You don’t have to buy the pants if you don’t want to. However, the do-rag and tactical gloves are required.   
How does that M&P group in the hands of someone that knows how to shoot a gun well?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job. I got in on the "ar craze" early in life. My dad had a colt preban Hbar that I thought was the sexiest firearm I'd ever seen, so when I came across a bushmaster at a decent price, I couldnt pass it up and to this day its still one of my favorite firearms to shoot. It loves the cheap steel case ammo and I frequently put in my 22lr conversion kit in it and it works flawlessly. Then I liked that little M4 style bushy so much that I decided that I needed an AR in every barrel length. lol. My most accurate one is a custom built CMMG stainless Bull Barrel 20 inch with multiple upgrades. I'm a huge believer of the AR platform.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cooky said:


> You don't have to buy the pants if you don't want to. However, the do-rag and tactical gloves are required.
> How does that M&P group in the hands of someone that knows how to shoot a gun well?


Cooky, this thing possibly has the worst trigger in the universe. It's the scratchiest, creepiest mechanism I've ever seen. It has a 9# trigger pull according to my trigger gauge. Trever bent a spring in it and reduced it to 7# and I got some lapping compound and a piece of ceramic and lapped the sear surfaces last night. It's better but I'm still looking into a Timmny for it.
Other than the trigger, I'm happy with everything else about it. When I solve the trigger problem I'll take it out and see what kind of groups I can get out of it. For now I'll settle for the 1+" groups we got yesterday.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

longbow said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to buy the pants if you don't want to. However, the do-rag and tactical gloves are required.
> ...


+1 on the aftermarket triggers! Without one most AR's aren't worth the effort.

I have 4 AR plateforms, I have two Jewels and 2 Timmnys split between them, they made the guns shoot good.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Dark Side. Mine is a Rock River Tactical Entry. Purchased to protect me from Zombie Rabbits. Accuracy is good enough for the 50 yard mark.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When I first saw the title I thought it said. "shooting GOLFballs", and thought that would be fun but hard to clean up. :mrgreen: 

I love my Bushmaster and my Carbon 15 pistol, but I didn't know about the pants and dew rag being required. I will have to look into the pants but you will never catch me wearing a dew rag.

Now you have a black rifle you need to go to Front Sight and take their practical rifle course, it is great. Last one I went to after the tests are done the friendly competition is a hoot both individual and 3 man teams. Then they have you on the line and there are about 5 metal silhouette targets numbered in sequence, when the line is hot they call out the numbers in random order, like 135, 2513, etc. and you shoot the targets they call, they get faster and faster on the called targets and you are trying to keep up and hit the correct numbers called, this can get intense but fun, toward the end there were just 2 of us still shooting and when I ran out of ammo, I had 6 30 round magazines, the instructors looked at me to see why I stopped shooting and one said, hey, look at his barrel, it is smoking. I think that is the hottest I have had a barrel since army basic training. :shock:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

longbow said:


> this thing possibly has the worst trigger in the universe. It's the scratchiest, creepiest mechanism I've ever seen. It has a 9# trigger pull according to my trigger gauge.
> Other than the trigger, I'm happy with everything else about it. When I solve the trigger problem I'll take it out and see what kind of groups I can get out of it. For now I'll settle for the 1+" groups we got yesterday.


That's an AR trigger. :lol: When I took the first AR I built out to sight it in I got all ready and started to squeeze the trigger, after I had yanked on it for a while I stopped to see why it wouldn't go off. It hadn't felt that terrible while I assembled it. When I got home it pegged out my trigger pull gauge. I got a Bob Dunlap DVD and screwed with it for a couple weeks. Close but no cigar. I put in a Rock River NM trigger group and have put them in everything since.

I always settle for groups an inch plus, some of my guns are better than that though.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I put a set of these in a couple of my rifles and it smoothed it right out.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=1886 ... 07_d_11221


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Gee. I just ordered two sets. For $10 bucks, what the heck.


----------

